# Python: Rounding off floating point and repeating decimal answers



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi Guys, :wave:

I have a section of code I am working on in Python. When I do things like multiplication that are simple, sometimes when using the float syntax I get repeating or floating point decimals. Is it possible to round these off to a certain number of decimal places like 2? If so, what code would I need?

Thanks. :smile:


----------

